# 3-wire Magura -> Curtis 1204-412



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been reading up on this, but I'm getting several different opinions.

1) The 3-wire Magura is a Hall Effect??? Not according to the seller, it's 0-5k.

2) All three wires must be hooked up to operate a 1204-412 (Club Car, 0-5K)?

3) Only two wires of the Magura need to be hooked up. This is what I'm planning to do.

I hate to play mad scientist, since I've already found out you don't use test leads as jumpers. They melt pretty quick even with solar panels at 5.5amps. 

I have not hooked any of it up yet. Call me chicken, but I really don't want to fry anything if I don't have to.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

McRat said:


> I have been reading up on this, but I'm getting several different opinions.
> 
> 1) The 3-wire Magura is a Hall Effect??? Not according to the seller, it's 0-5k.
> 
> ...


Hi Rat,

The Maguras (Marurii?) that I have wired up tested out looking like 5K potentiometers and worked properly with controllers looking for 3 wire pot inputs.

On different systems I have used 1204 and 1205 Curtii and they always required 2 wire variable resistor 5K inputs.

If the Magura is a 5K pot, then you can use 2 of the leads for a Curtis if that is what that model of Curtis requires. Use an Ohmmeter to verify the Magura.

major


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks!

I'll try 2 wires tonight (I hope) that are 0-5k. I'll put a couple fuses in just in case and test with light bulbs.


----------

